# A future goal idea.  What do you all think?



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2008)

I just started painting and being creative again.  I am loving it by the way.

I have always wanted to try to make a difference in the world, although I don't always have the strenght.

I am thinking, once I get a bit stronger this might be a good future goal?

If I tried to source different types of art, be it poetry, paintings, pottery, photography, music from Mental Health patients, I could try to do a charity auction and donate the funds to Mental Health groups.

An online auction would be much easier for me to do, cause I am not the best with large groups of people.   

But I am sure I could get quite a few of my friends on board for moral support if I were to have it on display at a function.

It is still in early stages of thinking process for me, but I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this.

I know there are many chairty Art auctions and such, but I thought it would be a great way for folks like us to be creative and as well help out the cause.

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay for you NickNack - I'm so happy to hear that you're in this good place right now.:friends:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey   I appreciate it.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi again NickNack - let me know how all this evolves.  I'd love to support you in this new venture - I think it's a great idea.:clap:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 30, 2008)

I think its a brillant idea


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2008)

> It is still in early stages of thinking process for me, but I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this.



BTW:

http://www.artbusiness.com/sellonline.html

http://www.artbusiness.com/auctcoll.html

site:artbusiness.com ebay - Google Search


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

...Oh...You're being a little more pragmatic than I was...  difference between the man and the woman - a man find solutions, women show affection  (men are from mars, women are from venus - I think)?

...Just teasing you here Daniel.  Those sites are very good.


----------



## amastie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi NickNack,

I *love* what you are doing with your life at present.  I admire you so much for making the steps that you are.

As for how to show your artwork, I would have thought that seeing your art would be preferable to selling it online (though of course you could post pictures online).  I have seen works of art posted around the walls of small restaurants and cafes to provide atmosphere while patrons dine.  Do you have any friends with a space which they can provide for hanging your work?  Even if it just a shop window.  That way, your friends could be the go-between between you and the prospective buyers.

Another idea I had would be to set up an outdoor gallery, in a park for example, where people would browse in a relaxed way to view the works. Make it as trendy an area as possible.  Another type of shop where people might appreciate seeing nice artwork might be where flowers are sold.  Any space at all really.

I hope that you find the right way for you to display and sell your work.

I shall keep my eyes posted to see how you go.

Very best wishes!

amastie


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

Great idea Amastie - I have a friend who is a local artist.  That's how she sells her work - through commission, by exhibiting in local businesses (restaurants and others).


----------



## NicNak (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas and links.

I am hoping to donate the funds to Mental Health groups.  I would like to get other people's work to display and auction off too.  

To bring attention to people who are coping with Mental Illness as well as raise some money for the cause.

I know a good friend who might be able to help with the set up of it.  I would just need to somehow promote it and get the pieces to auction.

I seem to have good ideas, but so slow in the execution of them.  Haa haa haa   I hope as I start to get my strenght back to hopefully do some things like this in the future.

Thanks to everyone for their input,ideas and encouragement.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 30, 2008)

I think your idea is wonderful NicNack (did you recently change your name? I thought it was spelt differently?)

Promotion...keep us informed of your progress with this - I'll be happy to help you do research on how to promote this idea.  I would also consider contributing a piece of work (I've done various things in the past - but haven't gone back in over 5 years - that's my reluctance)....No promises here.

Take care NicNak.


----------



## amastie (Dec 1, 2008)

NickNack,
I'm *so* glad that you are going ahead.  Sorry that I'm much able to help at this time but if I get ideas, will get back to you 
amastie


----------



## NicNak (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes I did Jazzey.  I asked Dr Baxter to change it slightly as I read an artical he posted about using the same nickname online.  Which I did.

So I just wanted to be safe online.

Jazzey, I would never want anyone to feel pressure to submit a piece.  Again it is in very early thought stages.  Weather or not I can actually pull it together, I am not sure.   Your kindness is always appreciated.  Your so polite and kind.

Amastie, there is no reason to be sorry,  especially not to me.   You offered encouragement and kind words too.  That is fantastic and appreciated too.

Hope you all have a nice day


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello PattyWack...
It's great to hear of your renewed interests, initiative and your excitement :2thumbs: But perhaps take it a bit more slowly? Maybe I'm wrong and was just thinking of my own experiences when the bubble of a novelty bursts, 150% to 0%...zippo. Highs, low's, and extremes.
There's a lot of positive to be said about leisure/recreational art in all forms.
Reminds me of playing in the dirt...(my gardening).
I'm really happy for you NN, and that you have the spark! :dance:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 1, 2008)

No worries NicNak -  you never made me feel pressured.  I just wanted to support you in any way that I could because I thought this was a great long-term plan!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Sparrow, I totally understand that.  As I said it is just very early stage thought process right now.  I am just enjoying the painting and that I found an old hobbie.  

You are giving me way too much credit for a "spark"  it is more like a very dim flame that is almost burnt out but refuses to go out of that little speck of light. :teehee:  

Jazzey, I am glad.  I would not want anyone uncomfortable or stressed for any reason regarding me.  I understand how it feels and wouldn't want to put it on another person.  

:flowers:  Sparrow  :flowers:  Jazzey


----------

